
Introducing Chartify: Easier Chart Creation in Python - chalpert
https://labs.spotify.com/2018/11/15/introducing-chartify-easier-chart-creation-in-python-for-data-scientists/
======
theptip
Interested in learning how folks are approaching data visualization in Python,
particularly around reporting of business metrics.

It's possible to do static charts server-side with something like Chartify. Or
dump the data into the browser and render client-side with D3.js or similar.
I've also seen a hybrid approach with Jupyter notebooks that allow exploration
of the data in code.

What have people found success with?

